# Woodturning Clubs



## SVB (23 Sep 2006)

Are you a member of a turning club? I am a member of both the Bristol club and the Glos. club and find them really useful for advice and inspration / ideas for new projects and techniques.

If you are a member then why and what do you get out of it? If not, why not?

Just interested really and perhaps we can improve the clubs in our areas by listening to what people want.


----------



## Nick W (23 Sep 2006)

I voted no. I am not a member of a club for the simple reason that I don't do any turning (yet).  :lol:


----------



## Russell (23 Sep 2006)

I'm a member of 3 clubs the 
Birstall woodturning club which is a hands on club meeting weekly they have 5 lathes, professional demonstrators on the 1st Wednesday of every month and support a country park with demo's etc.

West Ridding woodturners, They meet monthly and have a 2 hands on days each year and a hands on club night every 3 months the rest of the meetings have professional demonstrators. This club is focused on competition turning and help new members achieve really high standards

Huddersfield woodturners this club meets monthly and has mainly professional demonstrators.

I attend all 3 clubs but do miss some meetings. I learnt most of my woodturning by watching professional demonstrators. I would go home and make what I had seen. It didn't matter how difficult because "I knew how to do it" So I turned some difficult projects very early on. Obviously not brilliantly but it motivated me. With feed back from club members I improved and I now demonstrate at many of the clubs in the north of England.

One caveat I have is that some clubs can be very clicky and difficult to integrate into or feel a part of. A well run friendly club will advance your turning if your willing to get involved, bring your work fro critique and praise and if you reasonably thick skinned


----------



## Colin C (24 Sep 2006)

I voted no
I do some turning but I dont have the time to go to a club  
I have picked up a lot of tips from pros at wood work fares


----------



## Alf (24 Sep 2006)

Voted No - not really that eager a turner and no transport to get to the nearest anyway (wherever that is).

Cheers, Alf


----------



## DaveL (24 Sep 2006)

Not a turner so I voted No, but that could change, too many *Slopes* about ................


----------



## woodbloke (24 Sep 2006)

I voted no as Salisbury seems to be a bit of a dead spot for turning clubs - would join one if a local club was available - Rob


----------



## radicalwood (26 Sep 2006)

I voted no, as I have just started, not sure if there is a club local to South birmingham (Longbridge). 
Neil


----------



## Taffy Turner (26 Sep 2006)

I would like to join one, but there aren't any close by. The nearest is about a 45 minute drive away, and I can't face that as I don't get in from work till gone 6.30, it would mean my going straight back out again with no dinner.

I know - I'm a wimp - I'll just collect my coat on the way out.........

Gary


----------



## wheelie (26 Sep 2006)

Does anyone know if theres any in S.Wales


----------



## Taffy Turner (26 Sep 2006)

Wheelie,

There is one that meets in St Nicholas in the Vale of Glamorgan - if that is any good to you I have a phone number of a member - PM me if interested.

I read somewhere about a new one starting up in Cwmbran, but I can't find any information about that one, which is a shame, as that is a lot closer to home for me.

There used to be one that met in Cardiff too, but they seem to have disbanded, as I have searched in vain for details.

Regards

Gary


----------



## duncanh (26 Sep 2006)

I recently joined the Northumbria club after attending their demonstrations for at least a year. The demonstrations are free to attend (you just pay for tea and biscuits if you want them), last a whole day, take place every couple of months and have included such names as Jimmey Clewes, Tracey Owen and Stuart Mortimer. I've been to about 10 of them and they have proved to be a great source of inspiration. I felt it was time I joined and helped pay for them.
For every session except perhaps one I've been the youngest person in the room by at least 10 years (sometimes it feels more like 20 years!) but I've found most of the people there very willing to talk and share experience.
The club also has smaller demos on Friday evenings once a month but I've never attended any of them. Some of these include 'hands-on' evenings, demos by club members, themed competitions within the club and a competition with another local club.
The venue is about half an hours drive away but for the Saturday sessions I would probably still attend if it took an hour to get there.
And I almost forgot - club members get a discount at the local shop  

Duncan


----------



## Alf (26 Sep 2006)

Who are the others who voted yes? Might be helpful to say where you go, in case there's someone in your area that might like to know. Just a thought.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## SVB (26 Sep 2006)

There is a club in the Forest of Dean (I know it is technically not south Wales but allow a little licence!).

Let me know if you are interested and I will see if I can find some details.


----------



## treefella83 (26 Sep 2006)

not a member but went to a meeting at a club not far from me.
i thought that all my dreams had come true i was not alone any more untill they all had a very long talk about numbers just too many people in the club.


----------



## Duiker (28 Sep 2006)

I'm a member of Radius which is the National club for the Netherlands. We have "chapters" and I belong to the Amsterdam one.

I joined to learn from others and develop my skill whilst chatting to like minded people. Unfortunately it hasnt really lived up to my expectations and seems to be more of a social club (but that is OK too I guess).

You guys are spoiled for choice in the UK and its times like these I wish I was back there ;-)


----------



## Anonymous (28 Sep 2006)

I would like to join a cabinet making club!


----------



## Duiker (28 Sep 2006)

Look in the Yellow Pages under Undertakers or Funeral Directors


----------



## Taffy Turner (28 Sep 2006)

Hey Mick,

Judging by that latest picture in your signature, your razor could do with a quick visit to the sharpening station!!!       

Taffy


----------



## Colin C (28 Sep 2006)

Taffy Turner":nb0yui8x said:


> Hey Mick,
> 
> Judging by that latest picture in your signature, your razor could do with a quick visit to the sharpening station!!!
> 
> Taffy



Me thinks he needs more than just a razor ( Shears might do ) 8-[ 8-[  

( getting my coat, quick )
Colin


----------



## CHJ (28 Sep 2006)

My first reaction to:


Tony":2shsnvro said:


> I would like to join a cabinet making club!



was; 


We don't do politics I'm afraid.


----------



## Hans (28 Sep 2006)

Like Duiker I am a member of the dutch Association Radius. Our local chapter 'Haarlemmermeer' is small but thriving. It has been a source of inspiration to me. I think the progress I have made in the three years since I joined is incomparable to the period before.

Chapters website


----------



## twister (28 Sep 2006)

I voted no. Being stuck in the suburbs of London, it simply takes too long to get anywhere :evil:


----------

